# Taliban Gun Down Girl Who Spoke Up for Rights



## Costas (Oct 10, 2012)

Προς το παρόν το 14χρονο θύμα των ισλαμοφασιστών ζει με μια σφαίρα σφηνωμένη κάπου κοντά στον εγκέφαλό της. (NYT)


----------



## bernardina (Oct 10, 2012)

Στην αρχή μου φάνηκε κάπως άτοπο εκείνο το Ms μπροστά από το όνομα ενός δεκατετράχρονου κοριτσιού. Μέχρι να φτάσω στο τέλος του άρθρου, ένιωθα ότι αν αξίζει σε μια γυναίκα να λέγεται κυρία, είναι αυτή η κοπέλα. Αν είχαν περισσότεροι ενήλικες το δικό της θάρρος, ο κόσμος μας θα ήταν πολύ διαφορετικός.
Είναι να σε πιάνει απελπισία. Επιεικής λέξη το ισλαμοφασίστας, βρε Κώστα...
Μακάρι να ζήσει και να γίνει η αρχή του τέλους τους.


----------



## Costas (Oct 10, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Επιεικής λέξη το ισλαμοφασίστας, βρε Κώστα...


Και πώς να τους χαρακτηρίσεις πολιτικά;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 10, 2012)

Αισθάνομαι τόσο μικρή μπροστά σε αυτό το κορίτσι, και τόση οργή και ανημπόρια μπροστά στους ανεγκέφαλους που την πυροβόλησαν... δεν ξέρω πραγματικά τι να πω. Πώς στην ευχή θα αλλάξει αυτός ο ρημάδης ο κόσμος, δεν ξέρω.


----------



## Costas (Oct 10, 2012)

Με όλο το σεβασμό, νομίζω πως η λέξη "ανεγκέφαλοι" αντί για "πολιτικοί εγκληματίες" δεν ταιριάζει, όπως δεν είναι ανεγκέφαλοι αυτοί που εδώ σκοτώνουν μετανάστες αλλά πολιτικοί εγκληματίες. Το ίδιο ειρήσθω και για τους αριστερούς αντάρτες πόλης και τις δολοφονίες τους (για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε).


----------

